
Melting Arctic sends a message: Climate change is here in a big way - ericdanielski
https://theconversation.com/melting-arctic-sends-a-message-climate-change-is-here-in-a-big-way-95573
======
fl0wenol
Interesting video on NASA's channel linked from the article:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vj1G9gqhkYA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vj1G9gqhkYA)

The thing that struck me was how close the summer melt is getting to the North
Pole, and just how new the ice is tending to be there.

